# building on Escambia cost per sq'



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

First post.... hopefully not the last.

We just bought a lot on Escambia Bay and are in the early stages of getting our heads around building. I have contacted a couple builders and they are telling me $200 per square foot. I must admit, I'm having a little sticker shock. Seems really high to me. 

If anyone has built recently and would be willing to share their cost per sq it would be greatly appreciated. Or if you have solid knowledge of FL build cost I would be all ears.

Thanks in advance..........


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

A little more details on the type/style/how many stories on the house may help


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not enough details, if you just called a builder and asked their average cost per foot then they're gonna quote you high. I would too. You can't really base your build cost off of someone else's either. On the bay, I'm going to assume pilings.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

impossible to answer, what flooring, counters, fixtures, roof blah, blah, blah do you want in it? far to many variables to consider with a "What's the cost per foot to build" question..... you'll get numbers thrown at you, (from the PFF experts) but they wont be "right" either.... get with a builder or 2 in order to get the scoop. let them know what you want, then trim the fat from there. I know a few independent builders if you want PM me.


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

I yield..... You all are correct about details. I did however give the builders details.

- 1600 - 1800 Sq' one story 
- metal hip roof
- 3 bed 2 bath. 
- open floor plan concept. 
- on 12' pilings. 
- mid range interior finishes but wife wants granite. 
- Covered back porch with half screened.

Closed the conversation by saying I want to build the most economical plan possible. We don't need a grand stair case leading to the front door. Fancy molding and trim on the soffits, etc.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

moby66 said:


> I yield..... You all are correct about details. I did however give the builders details.
> 
> - 1600 - 1800 Sq' one story
> - metal hip roof
> ...



not to sound like a crank, but then that's what it costs. the money is in the details. you want code (which is a passing grade of C-) or do you want something a little, or a lot stronger like concrete walls? it all adds up in the end. keep in mind, builders are like everyone else, there are good ones and some not so good ones. some are expensive, some aren't as expensive, but their building you a house... I'm sure there are more details than that's mentioned above.... the list goes on, and on... I know this can be frustrating, but hang in there. where's the lot on the bay? I'm sure its a wonderful view.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can see $200/ft for 12' pilings.


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

Realtor said:


> not to sound like a crank, but then that's what it costs. the money is in the details. you want code (which is a passing grade of C-) or do you want something a little, or a lot stronger like concrete walls? it all adds up in the end. keep in mind, builders are like everyone else, there are good ones and some not so good ones. some are expensive, some aren't as expensive, but their building you a house... I'm sure there are more details than that's mentioned above.... the list goes on, and on... I know this can be frustrating, but hang in there. where's the lot on the bay? I'm sure its a wonderful view.


The lot is near the Garcon Point tail head. Yup great views the back of the house will face due west.........

Frustrating doesn't begin to cover it. I have built 4 house in KY and flip a house to two per year. I think I have a better than average understanding of what things "should" cost. I have contacted a Piling company that did a house down the street and pilings should be around $800 +/- each and $2200 or so to get equipment on site... I know that "hurricane" construction is more, just can't get my head around what I'm being told.

So I'll ask again... If anyone has built recently and would like to share their experiences good or bad, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

moby66 said:


> The lot is near the Garcon Point tail head. Yup great views the back of the house will face due west.........
> 
> Frustrating doesn't begin to cover it. I have built 4 house in KY and flip a house to two per year. I think I have a better than average understanding of what things "should" cost. I have contacted a Piling company that did a house down the street and pilings should be around $800 +/- each and $2200 or so to get equipment on site... I know that "hurricane" construction is more, just can't get my head around what I'm being told.
> 
> So I'll ask again... If anyone has built recently and would like to share their experiences good or bad, I would be very grateful.



sounds nice,, that's a nice area out that way, not to many people and some space around you good luck, let us know how this all works out.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I do know that most piling construction I have had dealings with wouldn't even talk about doing a piling house under $175 sqft.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

moby66 said:


> The lot is near the Garcon Point tail head. Yup great views the back of the house will face due west.........
> 
> Frustrating doesn't begin to cover it. I have built 4 house in KY and flip a house to two per year. I think I have a better than average understanding of what things "should" cost. I have contacted a Piling company that did a house down the street and pilings should be around $800 +/- each and $2200 or so to get equipment on site... I know that "hurricane" construction is more, just can't get my head around what I'm being told.
> 
> So I'll ask again... If anyone has built recently and would like to share their experiences good or bad, I would be very grateful.


It's not just the cost of the pilings. Once they are set, you are framing 12' up. You can be frustrated, but to compare building a house in Kentucky to a bay front home is ridiculous. I don't think you do have a better understanding of what things "should" cost. Sorry, but you bought a lot without checking into construction costs. I advise anyone that looks at my lots to discuss these things with builders first.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bring the bug spray. No wind= no see ums
$200 A sq ft sounds close when you are dealing with pickings and everything else. My house on dry land nothing fancy. We got carpet, vinyl floors and cheap counter tops was $99 A sq ft. Also I aint far from the hood. So $200 sounds on point. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

Mr fish. I Don't know you and I'm obviously new here but who pissed in your Wheaties this morning. I find your post aggressive and basically unhelpful. 😡

I'm sure you will flame me out now so have at it. 🙄


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

moby66 said:


> Mr fish. I Don't know you and I'm obviously new here but who pissed in your Wheaties this morning. I find your post aggressive and basically unhelpful. 😡
> 
> I'm sure you will flame me out now so have at it. 🙄


Don’t mind him. His boyfriend broke up with him last night.


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

lettheairout. Thanks for the input. I'm familiar with the area as my brother has a house very near to our lot. So I am familiar with the no see ums. Hence the want for a screen porch. 👍


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

Splittine LMAO 😂


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

moby66 said:


> Splittine LMAO 😂


Don’t laugh at me. You got Tourette’s with that little $:!:&/7: dnsjsh?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sigh.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Keep in mind the cost of building to meet the required wind load. And that lot is in the "Wind Zone".

Wait until you shop homeowners and flood insurance.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

moby66 said:


> Mr fish. I Don't know you and I'm obviously new here but who pissed in your Wheaties this morning. I find your post aggressive and basically unhelpful. 😡
> 
> I'm sure you will flame me out now so have at it. 🙄


I had Cinnamon Toast Crunch and the dog did look a bit guilty this morning, but this is my normal cheerful self. I'm not being aggressive, I'm just baffled that you would even bring up construction costs in Kentucky and compare them to a place that has seen it's share of natural disasters. I am being helpful, I'm just not saying what you want to hear. A house 12' up pilings is going to be around that number. Most can probably build it for around $175/foot, but he gave you a ballpark and like I previously said, it's gonna be on the highside.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so now.
what am i gonna do with all this popcorn. i was ready for a fight:thumbup:

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

seriously, i have listened to a lot of my fishing dudes talk about this and around $200 on pilings is what i have heard also if it's on the water.
seasonal costs on lumber, the price of metals, gasoline transportation all go up and down but the "ballpark" is what you got.
jim(realtor) has a lot of experience in this. you outta take his offer and PM>

jack


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim also picks his nose and wipes the boogers under his gps.


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

MrFish said:


> I had Cinnamon Toast Crunch and the dog did look a bit guilty this morning, but this is my normal cheerful self. I'm not being aggressive, I'm just baffled that you would even bring up construction costs in Kentucky and compare them to a place that has seen it's share of natural disasters. I am being helpful, I'm just not saying what you want to hear. A house 12' up pilings is going to be around that number. Most can probably build it for around $175/foot, but he gave you a ballpark and like I previously said, it's gonna be on the highside.


Understood... Thanks


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

AND when we figure out the house thing and know what we are doing, I'm gonna be bugging you guys to help me pick a boat.............

Bet you can't wait.......:001_huh:


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

Splittine said:


> Don’t laugh at me. You got Tourette’s with that little $:!:&/7: dnsjsh?


Yeah that happens sometimes.......:whistling:

I tried to use emojis from my cell. Didn't work...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

moby66 said:


> AND I'm gonna be bugging you guys to help me pick a boat.............
> :



That is about $200 per SF used.
$400 SF new.

20' x 6' = 120' @ $200 = $24,000 = Nice Used

120' @ $400 = $48,000


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> That is about $200 per SF used.
> $400 SF new.
> 
> 20' x 6' = 120' @ $200 = $24,000 = Nice Used
> ...


And those are 2018 dollars, goes up every year for new.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Great someone else wanting a certain type of boat. After you get the info take it. If you gonna keep trying to get a different answer then it aint gonna go well.


moby66 said:


> AND when we figure out the house thing and know what we are doing, I'm gonna be bugging you guys to help me pick a boat.............
> 
> Bet you can't wait.......:001_huh:


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Shoot Fighterpilot a pm regarding your boat search. He hasn’t left a stone unturned.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

The last 3 I built averaged $176/sq.ft. 155mph windload, impact glass etc.

My Company if you want to see what that gets you.


----------



## Double Creek (Oct 2, 2009)

In laws just built (last year) a 1,700 per sq ft bay house on 12 ft pilings.. They acted as their on contractor and sub'd it all out themselves.. Final was in the 140's per sq ft. And that is nice finished.. hardwood throughout, granite, custom cabinets, etc.


----------



## Double Creek (Oct 2, 2009)

Also building a house on the ground myself and getting quotes as we speak..

4,600 under roof with 3,000 heated and cooled.. $450k.. Not sure how to factor in a cost per sq ft, seeing how a good portion is wrap around porches and garage... 

$200 per sq sounds high to me, pilings are not


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you got that wrong 
it's a turd unstoned.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> Shoot Fighterpilot a pm regarding your boat search. He hasn’t left a stone unturned.


this


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for their input.......


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Double Creek,

Also building a house on the ground myself and getting quotes as we speak..

4,600 under roof with 3,000 heated and cooled.. $450k.. Not sure how to factor in a cost per sq ft, seeing how a good portion is wrap around porches and garage... 

$200 per sq sounds high to me, pilings are not[/COLOR]

You paid $150,000 per sqft doing it yourself. Here when we talk about sqft it is Heated and Cooled. So you paid $150 sqft. building without pilings ( i assume).


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

How did you get 12’ pilings? 

Depending on the mean high tide will determine the height of the first living floor. An engineer will determine your piling lenght, height, and size depending on the soil. I would have it 14’ above MHT. You never know when a big one will come along.


----------



## moby66 (Jun 18, 2018)

Mean is 11'. Lot is 2-3' above sea level 12' gives me 14' or more above mean. And yes would have everything verified by proper folks


----------



## Philbert (Jun 18, 2018)

Modular home is an option. There's a guy in Gulf Shores who just opened in Navarre as well. He claims to have started in Key West and quoted me $140 sq/ft on pilings. The site work is not included and was quoted $30K for that. Homes rated at 180 mph. Claims to be only builder in area to rate that high.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Philbert said:


> Modular home is an option. There's a guy in Gulf Shores who just opened in Navarre as well. He claims to have started in Key West and quoted me $140 sq/ft on pilings. The site work is not included and was quoted $30K for that. Homes rated at 180 mph. Claims to be only builder in area to rate that high.


What's his name?


----------



## Philbert (Jun 18, 2018)

https://gulfcoastmodularhomes.com/gallery/


----------

